# Snorkle Equipment Kauai



## RSchwartz (Mar 20, 2014)

Looking for some advice from experienced snorklers.  Will be spending two weeks on Kauai later this month and hope to Snorkle several times.  When renting Snorkle equipment, does it matter a great deal on which equipment you rent?  Many of the rental shops offer great deals on basic equipment but would a limited experienced snorkler like myself, benefit from renting the more premier equipment?

Also as we are staying one week on Poipu and one week in Princeville, does anyone know of rental locations where you can pick up in one city and drop off in the other?  Would save a lot of time not having to drive back to the original location when you are on the other side of the island.

Thanks


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Snorkel Bob has at least two locations on Kauai -- one on the road between Koloa and Poipu and the other at the south end of Kapa'a; there may be others.  You can drop off gear at either.  That doesn't meet your parameter of Princeville, but the Kapa'a location would be on your way back to the airport.  They have a night drop box if that matters.


----------



## thheath (Mar 20, 2014)

The above advice is great.

Stick with the basic stuff, if that doesn't work for you, take it back for something else.

While in Poipu be sure to snorkel Lawai Beach.

PS: The conditions on the North Shore might be rough, they currently are.

Ted

http://www.snorkelbob.com/cgi-local...ex.html?L+scstore+gmnj9170ffb674b6+1395365917


----------



## RSchwartz (Mar 20, 2014)

vacationtime1 said:


> Snorkel Bob has at least two locations on Kauai -- one on the road between Koloa and Poipu and the other at the south end of Kapa'a; there may be others.  You can drop off gear at either.  That doesn't meet your parameter of Princeville, but the Kapa'a location would be on your way back to the airport.  They have a night drop box if that matters.


d


Snorkle Bob's sounds like the answer with the pickup in Poipu and a drop off on the way to the airport.  Will get the basic equipment and plan on hitting Lawai, Poipu, and Kee', if we can find parking.

Thanks.


----------



## thheath (Mar 20, 2014)

RSchwartz said:


> d
> 
> 
> Snorkle Bob's sounds like the answer with the pickup in Poipu and a drop off on the way to the airport.  Will get the basic equipment and plan on hitting Lawai, Poipu, and Kee', if we can find parking.
> ...



I've never had a problem at Poipu Beach Park or Lawai beach, as far as parking goes, Kee'???

PS: The stream on the right of Koloa Landing is loaded with turtles and can be snorkeled at the mouth, visibility varies.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 20, 2014)

thheath said:


> I've never had a problem at Poipu Beach Park or Lawai beach, as far as parking goes, Kee'???
> 
> PS: The stream on the right of Koloa Landing is loaded with turtles and can be snorkeled at the mouth, visibility varies.



I had a problem parking at Poipu Beach Park on this day, but it didn't look too good for snorkeling anyway.


----------



## thheath (Mar 20, 2014)

artringwald said:


> I had a problem parking at Poipu Beach Park on this day, but it didn't look too good for snorkeling anyway.



You missed an opportunity to snorkel in the parking lot tidal pool.

LOL


----------



## thheath (Mar 20, 2014)

RSchwartz said:


> d
> 
> 
> Snorkle Bob's sounds like the answer with the pickup in Poipu and a drop off on the way to the airport.  Will get the basic equipment and plan on hitting Lawai, Poipu, and Kee', if we can find parking.
> ...



Another option if you are comfortable in the water is a boat trip to Lihua Rock for snorkeling.  The visability is the best in all of Hawaii.


http://www.holoholokauaiboattours.com/kauai_boat_tours/niihau_boat_tours.html

If you have any questions about Kauai, snorkling or diving feel free to PM.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 20, 2014)

RSchwartz said:


> Looking for some advice from experienced snorklers.  Will be spending two weeks on Kauai later this month and hope to Snorkle several times.  When renting Snorkle equipment, does it matter a great deal on which equipment you rent?  Many of the rental shops offer great deals on basic equipment but would a limited experienced snorkler like myself, benefit from renting the more premier equipment?
> 
> Also as we are staying one week on Poipu and one week in Princeville, does anyone know of rental locations where you can pick up in one city and drop off in the other?  Would save a lot of time not having to drive back to the original location when you are on the other side of the island.
> 
> Thanks



You would likely not benefit from premier equipment - you want a mask that fits and is clear, and has comfortable head-strap. You want a snorkel that has a 1-way water outlet at the bottom of the snorkel and a splash protector at the top.

if you are thinking of renting for a lengthy period - consider buying snorkel/mask from Costco (by LIH), and flippers if they have them - it may actually be cheaper.

We actually bring our own as I do not want a used snorkel in my mouth and know what I am getting - we also have travel flippers.

Also, importantly IMO - especially in Kauai - is to use an inflatable snorkel vest that is worn over the shoulders and has strap around back and between legs (just one between the 2 of us). It folds up nicely - got it on-line for ~$30. 
Like this...
http://www.amazon.com/Crafted-Explo...8&qid=1395344402&sr=1-5&keywords=snorkel+vest

Yes, it is geeky, but I do not care - we rarely inflate it, but nice to have when you want (need) to rest or inevitably need to fix something - or hang-out and float.  Also, when not inflated it is easy to dive below the surface (but more of an intermediate snorkel move).


----------



## thheath (Mar 20, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> You would likely not benefit from premier equipment - you want a mask that fits and is clear, and has comfortable head-strap. You want a snorkel that has a 1-way water outlet at the bottom of the snorkel and a splash protector at the top.
> 
> if you are thinking of renting for a lengthy period - consider buying snorkel/mask from Costco (by LIH), and flippers if they have them - it may actually be cheaper.
> 
> ...



Another good idea, the snorkel set at COSTCO & WalMart includes the fins and goes for $25-$30.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 20, 2014)

I would not advise buying gear right now.

Just rent and decide how much you like snorkeling.  If you like it, go back to Snorkel Bobs and swap your gear from some of their better stuff so you can try it out.  Then, if you decide you want to get your own gear you'll have a better sense of what to get.

After snorkeling a bit, I decided I wanted my own gear and I put in an order at Snorkel Bobs while I was on the mainland, and picked up the order at the Kapa'a store when we got to Hawai'i.  It was waiting in the shop in a box with my name on it. Note that the stuff you can buy from them on-line isn't the same as the stuff they rent in the stores, even their higher quality rentals - at least the selection was different when I did my order.  The online choices were more extensive.  When I was googling around for gear, Snorkel Bob came out as clearly offering the best deals I could find.

I got one of their better outfits and I haven't regretted it a bit, and I'm glad I didn't waste money buying a cheaper set like DW did.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 20, 2014)

The customer service at Snorkel Bob's in Poipu was outstanding when we were there last December.

CORRECTION:  It was actually Boss Frogs.  I have never been to Snorkel Bob's.  Sorry for the misinformation.


----------



## thheath (Mar 20, 2014)

thheath said:


> Another good idea, the snorkel set at COSTCO & WalMart includes the fins and goes for $25-$30.



It goes without saying I mean on Kauai.


----------



## Fisch (Mar 20, 2014)

There is also Boss Frogs.  They have three stores on Kauai.
I suggest when you get off the plane, grab a few free Kauai discount magazines at the baggage claim area.
http://www.hidili.com/thisWeekPublications/thisweekkauai/current/
Both Snorkel Bob and Boss Frog have coupons in there for rentals.
Al


----------



## RSchwartz (Mar 22, 2014)

Fisch said:


> There is also Boss Frogs.  They have three stores on Kauai.
> I suggest when you get off the plane, grab a few free Kauai discount magazines at the baggage claim area.
> http://www.hidili.com/thisWeekPublications/thisweekkauai/current/
> Both Snorkel Bob and Boss Frog have coupons in there for rentals.
> Al



We are not opposed to using coupons in the This Week magazines and will check them out at the airport.  Thanks for all the answers and suggestions.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jun 23, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> Also, importantly IMO - especially in Kauai - is to use an inflatable snorkel vest that is worn over the shoulders and has strap around back and between legs (just one between the 2 of us). It folds up nicely - got it on-line for ~$30.
> Like this...
> http://www.amazon.com/Crafted-Explo...8&qid=1395344402&sr=1-5&keywords=snorkel+vest
> 
> Yes, it is geeky, but I do not care - we rarely inflate it, but nice to have when you want (need) to rest or inevitably need to fix something - or hang-out and float.  Also, when not inflated it is easy to dive below the surface (but more of an intermediate snorkel move).



Another option to an inflatable vest is a $2 noodle.  If you are just going to use something to float around while snorkeling they are cheap and work great.


----------



## SMHarman (Jun 23, 2014)

Of course your inflatable vest and you cannot parted. A noodle and you can. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## rifleman69 (Jun 23, 2014)

thheath said:


> Another option if you are comfortable in the water is a boat trip to Lihua Rock for snorkeling.  The visability is the best in all of Hawaii.
> 
> 
> http://www.holoholokauaiboattours.com/kauai_boat_tours/niihau_boat_tours.html
> ...




Lehua is some good snorkeling but it's not for the weak at heart.  Currents can be pretty strong and leave you pretty much treading water just to remain near the boat.  The staircase or steps is beautiful (along with the little teeny tiny "cave")


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jun 24, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> Of course your inflatable vest and you cannot parted. A noodle and you can.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk



Of course if you need the full protection I would choose the individual vest but as the other person stated sharing between two adults just floating around a walmart noodle works great too and much cheaper.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jun 24, 2014)

thheath said:


> Another option if you are comfortable in the water is a boat trip to Lihua Rock for snorkeling. The visability is the best in all of Hawaii.
> 
> http://www.holoholokauaiboattours.co...oat_tours.html
> 
> If you have any questions about Kauai, snorkling or diving feel free to PM.





rifleman69 said:


> Lehua is some good snorkeling but it's not for the weak at heart.  Currents can be pretty strong and leave you pretty much treading water just to remain near the boat.  The staircase or steps is beautiful (along with the little teeny tiny "cave")



We were looking at that one but for a family of four it comes out to $664.

We have two daughters one 16 the other 10, if it is that strenuous it might not be for us and it's kinda pricey.

any thoughts?


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 24, 2014)

If you wear glasses, did you know that you can rent prescription masks?  My husband is very nearsighted and we always rent a prescription mask for him.  I think most of the dive shops have them available.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 24, 2014)

*snorkel vests*

I don't think a snorkel vest is geeky at all..... it's quite smart.  I'm a decent swimmer and got caught in a current while snorkeling in '07.  I made it back to shore with the help of my son and consequently purchased 4 nice vests for all future trips.  They are blue nylon and snap at the waist (no crotch strap)....well worth the $


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 25, 2014)

*ScubaPro*

I really like this ScubaPro vest--have had two over about 20 years.  I often don't use any inflation because it offers buoyancy by itself, but it's nice to know it's there if I had to.

Also, there's a small pocket for a key or whatever, and I agree with some of the reviews to get it for a snug fit.


----------



## myhrse11 (Jun 25, 2014)

Have rented from Snorkel Bob's in the past and now have our own equipment. We actually purchased a new mask from them when we had one lose water tightness during our trip. if you want you can tell them you would like to rent some equipment, if you like it go back and purchase it. They will give you a brand new piece of equipment for purchase. 

We like our own snorkels and masks. The standard ones in Costco/Walmart are a one size fits nobody kind of deal. Nice part is you can try different equipment on and get what really fits. Hard to do that with online stores.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jun 26, 2014)

letsgosteelers said:


> We were looking at that one but for a family of four it comes out to $664.
> 
> We have two daughters one 16 the other 10, if it is that strenuous it might not be for us and it's kinda pricey.
> 
> any thoughts?



I didn't think it was worth it, especially with the one knucklehead who gets seasick and then heads for the bathroom instead of going over the side.

YMMV   If they have a cruise of Lehua and Niihau without the snorkeling, that's a cool once in a lifetime thing to do.


----------



## jehb2 (Jun 30, 2014)

I got waist belts for my husband and young daughter.  Snorkel Bob rents the same kind for 20 a week but I was able to buy for $25 roughly from this website:  

http://www.blackbearsportinggoods.com/Ski_Belt_Promo_M_Ylw_p/elltexa2023012.htm

Price was way cheaper than other sites and stores and got it in 4 days.  If you're researching these belts look under "water ski belts."  They come in s, m, l, & x-large.  Only downside is you have to have room in your suitcase.


----------

